# Hamm June trip



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

If i can get 2 or 3 people to join be in the car i will organise a small trip over to the June Hamm show , please PM me if you would like to go , obviously for shared costs :2thumb:


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

What is the itinernary. travle over friday stay overnight before show?


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Austin Allegro said:


> What is the itinernary. travle over friday stay overnight before show?


Basically travel down Friday afternoon to get there before the show opens and then to the show , i'll nip back to the car at around 12.00 for a few hours shuteye then drive back after the show around 4.30pm :2thumb:


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

monitor mad said:


> Basically travel down Friday afternoon to get there before the show opens and then to the show , i'll nip back to the car at around 12.00 for a few hours shuteye then drive back after the show around 4.30pm :2thumb:


I want in PM me costs :2thumb:

edit: Please


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Okay we have 2 now , room for just one more : victory:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Last bump for the remaing seat , be quick as the next show isent untill September:2thumb:


----------



## TheIndigoDen (Apr 2, 2011)

hi how many seats have you got left? could you Pm me details cheers


----------



## chaos (Jun 12, 2010)

You have a pm mate


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

TheIndigoDen said:


> hi how many seats have you got left? could you Pm me details cheers


Hi , iv got room for 1 more or maybe 2 at a push then thats the car full 

i will be leaving on the friday afternoon , driving to the tunnel then over to hamm , i will be picking up in a set route down south from Newacastle 

let me know if you are wanting a seat 

cheers Steve


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

monitor mad said:


> Hi , iv got room for 1 more or maybe 2 at a push then thats the car full
> 
> i will be leaving on the friday afternoon , driving to the tunnel then over to hamm , i will be picking up in a set route down south from Newacastle
> 
> ...


 
plenty of interest but only 1 x seat plus myself filled , got room for 2 thats it : victory:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

monitor mad said:


> plenty of interest but only 1 x seat plus myself filled , got room for 2 thats it : victory:


 
*ALL GONE NOW* thanks :2thumb:


----------

